# Help With My Mini-Max Wet Dream



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a RMR storm. 8 or 8.5’ oars. 8’ oars are perfect for 90% of my boating. The RTIC 45 cooler fits VERY nicely. Definitely maximize the flat section if you want passenger or multi days, on the RMR it is 56”. 48” width. 8” towers. Add a dry box for overnight seating, a tractor seat for day runs. You can run 3 rocket slings across too. With these options, and speed rail type fittings, this is an incredibly versatile rig. My 14’ barely makes it out of the house. 

There are some excellent Storm/ Minimax threads in the archive.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

lncoop said:


> Here's what I'd like to ask the buzzards. If you were outfitting a Mini-Max what would you go with for oars, frame, cooler and anything else?


Based on the fact that you want it to do anything, I would get as modular and overall [email protected]@$$ a set up as you could. I, personally, think that is what I have done for myself, so I'll play along...
I have a Mini Max in orange (the fastest color) with a WhiteWaterMachineWorks frame that is not only break down, but can be run with or without the cooler bay. 
Speaking of coolers, I chose the Canyon Cooler 55, as it was the widest, shortest cooler that would fit, and I like the company. I had Jason at Wet Dreams build me a custom cooler cover for it, so it doubles as a comfy lounge spot for my wife or friends, while still storing beer and snacks. 
I sit on an MDO board painted to match the decks and floor I also built for it, with a matching Wet Dreams seat cover, which goes over a drop bag. In a boat of this size, much like in a small cat, I, personally, want to be seated as low as is reasonable. My friend Dre uses the smallest Gunnison Dry Box from DownRiver, which just fits so nicely. 
I run 8' oars, though as I mostly run bigger water, I would likely benefit from 8'6" or 9', but I haven't felt compelled to change it up yet.
When I'm doing longer overnights, I do have a tiny little beaver board for the back that I put groover and propane on, and I use the little NRS mesh beaverboard/floor thing over the top of it all if I have much gear packed.

With it rigged with way I have run it down the Gunnison Gorge, Ruby, Westwater, and plan on taking it on Lodore...
Hope that makes some sense, and helps...

As happens, as the boat is a ton of fun, my wife (pictured) has decided that it's her boat most of the time...guess that is why you always need more than one boat


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

That's sweet!! And a wild ride too! Fun


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I run 8' on my storm and will echo the 55qt canyon... the 2 boats are very similar in size.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

So you think nrs style frames are to heavy. I have an old one I was going to cut down. Iam picking up my storm next week woot woot!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Empty look














dry fit for week long trip where I was the gear boat.. kitchen is in the big blue bag







on the south fork owyhee







my boat quiver minus an IK







on the Bruneau







low water middle fork..


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh and it as about as much fun as you can stand on hells canyon... very nimble when empty for fighting sturgeon. Sorry for the flood of pics but just showing the versatility of the 
little boat.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm diggin' your ammo can mounts. Easy on/off, yet simple and secure.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

How do they handle loaded up?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm only about 160lbs but it will hold more than I can fit on it.. it handles like a dream loaded like the pictures... it made five mile rapid on the Bruneau seem like it was in slow motion and fairly stress free... here is a low water middle fork video for 7 days... there are 6 cases of beer somewhere in that boat lol. You can see how responsive it still is. middle fork low water top half - Google Search


----------



## AllPlayNoWork (Mar 20, 2021)

Another vote for Whitewater Machine Works frame on the mini-max along with the Canyon 55 cooler. Def get the breakdown frame and the hard anodized alum. 8' oars work perfect for me

@T.O.Mac I like that deck setup! Im about to cut some MDO for top of drop bag. What thickness mdo did you use? I was debating 1/2" or 3/4".


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

AllPlayNoWork said:


> Another vote for Whitewater Machine Works frame on the mini-max along with the Canyon 55 cooler. Def get the breakdown frame and the hard anodized alum. 8' oars work perfect for me
> 
> @T.O.Mac I like that deck setup! Im about to cut some MDO for top of drop bag. What thickness mdo did you use? I was debating 1/2" or 3/4".


As a ~200 pound human, I went with the 3/4 for the floors and decking on my mini-max, but I was buying two sheets as that is what I also made the floor for my 16'XT and beaver board out of. I would bet the 1/2" would be fine, but if I am on a trip that includes the deck and floors, then I didn't have to carry it down a hill (aka Gunny Gorge), so I figured sturdier was better than not.


----------



## Jfizzle1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Here are a few photos of our fishing setup that can be dismantled for a whitewater setup as well.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Guys, fantastic stuff and much appreciated! I'd forgotten about WMW - that's definitely where I'll go for the frame. As it happens I was on the rio yesterday with my buddy who has a WMW frame on his Super Puma. I advised him of my Mini-Max aspirations and that I'd probably get a WMW frame and a Canyon 55 for it and he mentioned he had a 55 he wasn't using, so there's that. I counted four Mini-Maxes yesterday. That boat is perfect for Arkansas and eastern whitewater. So stoked!


----------



## Carber (Jul 8, 2020)

lncoop said:


> Okay. I've been pondering a Mini-Max for awhile. It appears Uncle Sam will bestow upon me much more of my own money than I anticipated, and what better use for it than propping up the boating community? I mean, I'm morally obligated, right? Right?? Wait, I just realized I'm not married so I don't have to prepare a case.
> 
> Here's what I'd like to ask the buzzards. If you were outfitting a Mini-Max what would you go with for oars, frame, cooler and anything else? Primary use will be day trips during which I'll row and my beloved will ride, but I'll also use it for the occasional multi-day. How would y'all outfit and rig? Sky's the limit - tell me what you think!


Great thread. You'll love your Mini-Max (or other small boat). I've had my Mini-Max for a few years and it's been great fun on various Montana and Colorado Rivers. Appreciate how everyone has outfitted their small boats. You've given me some great ideas. 
I saw the small boat pictured below with an NRS frame on the Green River below Flaming Gorge last summer. Liked it for various reasons and put the NRS frame on my boat. Thought the use of space was very efficient for my purpose, which is mainly fishing.


----------



## taco tuesday (May 14, 2020)

+1 that you're going to love your max. We go back and forth a lot between whether it's more fun to paddle or row... but a total blast either way.

When it comes to frames for the minimax, I couldn't recommend Riverboat Works in Salida more highly. 

Awesome crew, and they really know the minimax well. We went with a frame and poly deck / drop bag with them. Canyon 55 fits like it was made for it, and is a nice height for rowing. We fit a captains bag and ammo can on either side of the rower's footwell too for multi-days (and clamp-on legs to turn the poly deck into a coffee table). Water cans fit nicely on either side of the cooler, and then we dump the rest of our shit in the back.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

Nanko said:


> I have a RMR storm. 8 or 8.5’ oars. 8’ oars are perfect for 90% of my boating. The RTIC 45 cooler fits VERY nicely. Definitely maximize the flat section if you want passenger or multi days, on the RMR it is 56”. 48” width. 8” towers. Add a dry box for overnight seating, a tractor seat for day runs. You can run 3 rocket slings across too. With these options, and speed rail type fittings, this is an incredibly versatile rig. My 14’ barely makes it out of the house.
> 
> There are some excellent Storm/ Minimax threads in the archive.
> 
> View attachment 63749


Cool looking set up-


----------



## gcbighorn (Aug 12, 2016)

Definitely recommend Salida Riverworks for a mini max frame/cooler/box/ oars setup! They have the dimensions/performance of everything totally dialed. These photos from a 6 day, 2 person trip where everything was broken down and hand carried into put in. (A secret spot, don’t ask please.) Total weight of all gear/food/beverage for the trip under 700 lbs.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Thats so cool.


----------

